# Is it possible to grow root sprouts?



## KATAKLYSM (Jun 18, 2005)

Hello everyone! I live in New Orleans and have just recently developed a fascination with trees. I would like to grow some live oak trees but I can never find seedlings. Most places online that sell them do not ship to Louisiana. Home Depot carries Live Oak trees but they are like 10 feet tall and about $40. Obviously I am trying to get some smaller ones for free. (yeah, I'm cheap like that)  
I have found a few areas where there are tons of sprouts but they are all growing out of the trees root system.

Now to my question...

Is it possible to cut these sprouts and have them successfully root? If this is possible, can anyone direct me to where I may find some information on this?

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Elmore (Jun 18, 2005)

Doubt it...


----------



## KATAKLYSM (Jun 18, 2005)

Elmore said:


> Doubt it...




Thats kind of what I figured. I guess the only thing I can do is order some trees online and have them shipped to my friend in Mississippi since they wont ship here.


----------



## R Schra (Jun 18, 2005)

KATAKLYSM said:


> Thats kind of what I figured. I guess the only thing I can do is order some trees online and have them shipped to my friend in Mississippi since they wont ship here.



One problem with root sprouts is that in a succesfull regrowt you WILL have those rootsprouts again. Its a genetic thing that most people dont want in their yard.

Ever thoughd of getting instead of live plants shipped just ship in the seeds?

Ronald


----------



## KATAKLYSM (Jun 18, 2005)

R Schra said:


> One problem with root sprouts is that in a succesfull regrowt you WILL have those rootsprouts again. Its a genetic thing that most people dont want in their yard.
> 
> Ever thoughd of getting instead of live plants shipped just ship in the seeds?
> 
> Ronald



Maybe I wasnt clear in my question.

What I want to do is take the sprouts from the roots and attempt to grow them.
Seeds? Arent Acorns the seeds? 

Maybe I need to look into growing them from Acorns.


----------



## gumneck (Jun 18, 2005)

Sure you can propagate that tree from those sprouts coming out of the ground off the root system. Its merely a form of air layering only you can just do it on the ground. You can do it as simple or as elaborate as you please. If it were me, I would take a 3 gallon black plastic tree/plant pot and cut a large enough diameter hole to slip over the sprout keeping in mind that hole should be large enough to allow for one season's growth. Then you'll need a mixture of sand/sphagnum moss or peat/perlite. This will go into your pot covering up most of the root sprout's leaves. Leave a couple leaves sticking out above mixture. Continue to pile on the mixture as the tree grows within the pot. When dormant cut off sprout underneath pot bottom and you should have a tree with roots. 

To better your odds, you can peel off some bark tissue 1/4-1/2 way around base of tree about 1/2" wide strip. Dust some root tone powder on that exposed cambium and then put in the sand mixture.


----------



## KATAKLYSM (Jun 18, 2005)

WOW! Thats some really great info! Can you suggest any websites that can elaborate of the procedure you explained?

The only problem is that the tree with the sprouts is not on my property. 

Thanks!!


edit: Nevermind about the websites. I found plenty of them. I just never knew what the proper terminology was.


----------



## wbs (Jun 20, 2005)

just type in "air layering" in your search engine. most sites about bonsai talk about air layering. its really quite simple.


----------

